# Free Tamper-resistant outlet checker



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Leviton is offering a free tamper-resistant outlet tester.

Click here for the form to fill out.


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

That is an odd item. I cannot see what they item will do. I can use my drill or any cord and plug item to see if I can plug into it. Maybe it is designed to not go in but it doesn't look that way.:icon_confused:

I ordered one anyway-- they probably just want your email address but I use one I setup for this purpose.

Thanks Sparky we will see what it is soon enough.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

The only use I can see for this is maybe for demonstrating how TR receptacles work to new homeowners.

That being said, I filled out the form for a free one as well :thumbsup:

Thanks for the link.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

On the back side it only has one prong. I guess you use that side to verify that it wont open by just pushing in one side.


----------



## Yillis (Apr 21, 2008)

I want one....but I'm in Canada


----------



## Chris Simms (Oct 23, 2007)

randas said:


> On the back side it only has one prong. I guess you use that side to verify that it wont open by just pushing in one side.


That side is so you can drill a hole in it and hang it on your key chain:thumbsup:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Yillis said:


> I want one....but I'm in Canada


PM me with an address if you really want one. I'll see that you get it


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

i dont know what it does but i figured i needed one  after all how often do you get a free tool?


----------



## Kletis (Jan 18, 2008)

I signed up for one too. I will probably never use one...but it is free!!!


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

yeah, I wonder what look would appear on the face of a P&S representative, if you showed up at his display booth with one of those!! LOL


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

Just got mine in the mail today.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MarkyMark said:


> Just got mine in the mail today.


I got mine last week.... Pretty simple thingamabob, and I'm sure 157 trees will give their all in the coming years now that Leviton has my address.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I got mine in the mail today. I'm going to offer 20 bucks to the person tomorrow morning that can tell me what it is.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I got mine in the mail today. I'm going to offer 20 bucks to the person tomorrow morning that can tell me what it is.


If I tell you now, will you give me $20? :laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

480sparky said:


> If I tell you now, will you give me $20? :laughing:


Only if you show up at the shop at 6:30 tomorrow morning.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Only if you show up at the shop at 6:30 tomorrow morning.


 
I'm all over that like flies on...............:whistling2:


----------



## JRent (Jul 1, 2008)

I got mine today...IT WENT DIRECTLY TO THE GARBAGE!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

When I get mine, I putting it up for sale on eBay....with a $20 reserve :jester:


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

GRRR. For some reason I thought the thing sticking out of the back would tell how much tension it takes to pull it out. Well just another thing to put on the shelf in the shop to catch dust.


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

I'd be for rigging the thing up so a cord comes out the end where the 2 prongs are and leaving it where I can watch


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I got mine in the mail today. I'm going to offer 20 bucks to the person tomorrow morning that can tell me what it is.


Did you lose the $20?


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm taking mine to the office to let the rest of the people there figure out what it is!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Let's send one to Kevin, Tommy, Richard and Roger and see if they can figure it out! :laughing:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Let's send one to Kevin, Tommy, Richard and Roger and see if they can figure it out! :laughing:



:thumbup: :laughing:


----------

